# 500 SUPERWORMS!!



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Just got in my order of 500 superworms from grubco(Thanks to Crockeeper for the link). They are big compared to mealworms and fast. I droped one in there and he snatched it up so fast. These things are active compared to the slow mealworms. I have em in two plastic containers filled with oat cereal, oat bran and wardley pond flakes.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

who snatched it up?


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

acestro said:


> who snatched it up?


 Snatch my Tokay Gecko, hehe. I guess I should have mentioned that he was a gecko.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

A very cool reptile, I remember you asking CK about his substrate or something.
Bet it's a savage feeding!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: those super worms are gonna last you a long time
and dont forget calcuim and vitamin supplements and throw him some crickets sometimes to vary the diet


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

its always awesome buting mealworms in bulk. they last a very long time and are very easy to care for. also once they get bigger they will turn into beetles and my lizzards and othe pets love them :laugh:


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Can he also eat them as beetles? that would be cool.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

johndeere said:


> Can he also eat them as beetles? that would be cool.


 yes he can


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Thats cool at least they won't go to waste.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

wats the link to the site?if u dont mind


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

con man said:


> wats the link to the site?if u dont mind


 Here it is: http://www.grubco.com/


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

how many herps have you got? 500 worms is going to last 125 days if you are feeding 4 a day to your toka, will they last that long?


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> its always awesome buting mealworms in bulk. they last a very long time and are very easy to care for. also once they get bigger they will turn into beetles and my lizzards and othe pets love them :laugh:


 Believe it or not, the superworms will not turn into beetles on you. As long as they are bumping into each other, they will postpone their pupal stage until they can be alone.

Superwom beetles are nasty. They are fast and have very hard shells. Some reptiles won't bother eating them.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

well, not completely worthless. But some pics would be great!!!


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > its always awesome buting mealworms in bulk. they last a very long time and are very easy to care for. also once they get bigger they will turn into beetles and my lizzards and othe pets love them :laugh:
> ...


Ver true. I got a tub of them manymonths ago and they only just turned into beetles, and they were fully grown when I got them.

The beetles are nasty as hell. They've got big 'ol jaws and their shells are really thick. I wouldnt bother feeding them to anything. The also ooze a horribly smelly liquid when disturbed. very nasty.

I made a thread about them a while ago, i'll have a look for it


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

here it is link


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> how many herps have you got? 500 worms is going to last 125 days if you are feeding 4 a day to your toka, will they last that long?


 Hehe, I got 1 tokay gecko, 5 APBT's, 2 Cocktiels and 3 betta's.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > its always awesome buting mealworms in bulk. they last a very long time and are very easy to care for. also once they get bigger they will turn into beetles and my lizzards and othe pets love them :laugh:
> ...


 Oh, so if they turn into beetles just use them as breeders for more worms instead of feeding them to my gecko?


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

j_burf said:


> Ver true. I got a tub of them manymonths ago and they only just turned into beetles, and they were fully grown when I got them.
> 
> The beetles are nasty as hell. They've got big 'ol jaws and their shells are really thick. I wouldnt bother feeding them to anything. The also ooze a horribly smelly liquid when disturbed. very nasty.
> 
> I made a thread about them a while ago, i'll have a look for it


 Thanks for the link. So can they hurt my gecko as beetles? did you breed your superworms? I f I can't feed the beetles to my gecko do I just squash some and keep a few to breed?


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

traumatic said:


> well, not completely worthless. But some pics would be great!!!


 I don't have a digital camera, sorry







.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

johndeere said:


> j_burf said:
> 
> 
> > Ver true. I got a tub of them manymonths ago and they only just turned into beetles, and they were fully grown when I got them.
> ...


 Nah, i didnt breed them, but the beetles I've got now are breeding.
I dont know if they would hurt the gecko, but they are really tough so I guess there is the risk of impaction


----------

